
Deutsche Bank Puts Germany in a Bailout Bind - MollyR
http://www.wsj.com/articles/deutsche-bank-shares-see-saw-as-justice-department-fine-looms-1474995525
======
mtmail
That article is from yesterday. The German government denies bailout plans
[https://www.theguardian.com/business/live/2016/sep/28/deutsc...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/live/2016/sep/28/deutsche-
bank-ceo-help-opec-oil-draghi-germany-live)

